# New project, Pine wardrobes



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I am again back in the workshop and building a set of Pine wardrobes. I did extremely well on Monday by getting all of the door frames cut and ready for a dry fit in just four hours! I am still waiting for the centre panels as they will be made from pine veneered MDF. By the end of today I had managed to get four sides cut and dimensioned and all of the dados cut ready for the shelves. I have some doors to hang tomorrow so don't think I will get any more done until Friday.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Alan,

Good to see you back in the shop and as always, another nice project in the works for us to learn from :yes4:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It would seem you have the talent to bring out the best in pine, good show.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I go tback in the workshop again today but had a few problems. I got the veneered MDF for the door panels but while trying to lift it onto the table on my own I managed to scratch part of it! Luckily I had enough spare to get away with it. So I got all of the panels cut and shaped.
I also found one or two of the tennons were undersize and had to cut and apply some thin veneer to them to make them a comfortable fit! Despite all of this I did manage to get all of the doors and panels in a dry fit by the end of the day. Well tomorrow is a new day and hopefully I should get on better.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I managed to get the two wardrobe sides finished and ready for a finish today. I will not be assembling them until they are on site as I have to transport them. I did get the centre section shelf unit in glue up by the end of the day though. I did have to tweak the fit with a clamp as it wasn't quite square.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

With the shelf unit out of the clamps I got it off the bench and onto the floor.
I also managed to get one door glued up and out of the clamps by the end of the day. And finally got another couple of doors in glue up. Not bad going today considering I had a lot of interruptions. :roll:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Spent some more time in thw shop today and got the two robes together in a dry fit.
I did a little trimming of the doors and routed a half round moulding on the edges. Marked out the positions of the hinges ready for fitting. Now I am going to make a start on the shelves for the centre unit.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Coming along very nicely Alan.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> Spent some more time in thw shop today and got the two robes together in a dry fit.
> I did a little trimming of the doors and routed a half round moulding on the edges. Marked out the positions of the hinges ready for fitting. Now I am going to make a start on the shelves for the centre unit.


Going well, Allen.

Great to see a practical use of talent..

So far I have not had the courage to try a case that large...LOL


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Almost ready to go now. Just doing some work on the cornice and the ply back panels to cut to size and I shall be fitting them next week. 
It will be nice not to be falling over them all the time in the shop.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looking good Alan. It is always good to get to the end of a project and then shape the shop backup for the next one.

That is one nice cabinet and I just love pine!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Finally got the wardrobes fitted today. Everything went well until I tried to fit the cornice and found it was just a little bit too high! I didn't have any equipment for trimming it down so will have to return next week to fit it.
Still the customer was over the moon with it and didn't mind the wait for the cornice.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok Alan, no less than I expected. Great work.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Dave. Pine is not my favourite but it is cheap and that is usually what I get asked for. I am about to move my workshop so won't get back to this job until next week. I have just been working on the cornice ready to re-fit it. Will post some more shots once it is fitted.


----------

